# New Pics - Apr 02, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Apr02

Terry


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

People dumping animals always gets my hackles up, guess I just don't understand it. That little squeeker clipped by the bus was very lucky, and I hope the coot is able to find a place that's safe to be one legged in.

I guess all I have to say is you do a wonderful job Terry, thanks for helping those creatures in need!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

J .. the coot will become just another one legged or partially legged coot at the park. That leg is actually broken in two places like what you saw in the picture .. I don't think it is fixable, but amputation should allow the bird to go back and be a coot again.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a bunch of adorable little ducklings!
Love Child is really becoming a handful. Does the dark skin mean she will have dark feathers?
What a lucky little feral to have an angel appear.
Amazing feather fuzz on the tiny baby birds!
Nasty fishing line and ugly break on that beautiful coot. So glad you are there to help! Coots are tough little birds - hope this one can recover and be released.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I'm SO glad you got to the adorable duckling dumpees before the predators did. They are so cute!

Love child is certainly looking like dad, there.

I'm so sorry to hear the coot loosing its leg, quite a nasty break.

Are you keeping 9 lives? After what he has been thru I wouldn't let him out of my sight.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I almost cried looking at the Coot's leg. How awful that he had to experience the thread and broken leg. I am so grateful you were able to help him.

The baby songbirds are so sweet. I still miss taking care of them.

In another week you won't be able to hold Love Child in your palm because he is growing really fast.

Thank you for the great pictures and all you do to help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

i just love baby ducks, arent they the cutest little fuzzy babys  and ouch that poor old coot ,hate to see that but good to know he/shes in good hands, so let the healing begin


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Spring is here huh??? more power to you Terry as the season is just beginning!! Good luck in all of your Angelic Duties! They are smiling down on people like you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! So far, so good with all of these birds. The Coot also had a break in the upper thigh area that you couldn't see in the pics. All the little cuties are doing well, and the tiny fuzzy songbirds have gone to the rehabber .. those little bitty guys worry me something awful.

Terry


----------

